# Kitchen Table Recording Micro Boss BR.



## Hoochie (Nov 26, 2006)

*Kitchen Table Recording Boss Micro BR.*

Hi,

I organize a group of guys in Oakville Ontario, where we get together to jam, and every second week I have an instructor come in and provide us with a group lesson. It's fun: you can read about it here, on another post of mine -- just search for Hoochie.

The instructor we have this year is Rick Washbrook. Last night I stopped by his apartment, and we recorded some tracks to use for review from our last two lessons. I used my *Boss Micro BR* -- sitting at Rick's kitchen table. 

You can listen to the result here: Rick Washbrook's Stormy Monday. All 4 tracks in one take -- the whole thing was 20 minutes tops. The drum track is cheesy, but if you're interested in a low cost recorder, as you can hear, for around $250 they do a pretty decent job -- at least to my novice ears. The whole song was recorded with nothing else but the recorder, Rick's guitar plugging into it for the instrumental, and a mic for the vocal.

We also recorded a small "Solo in the Key of C". Also sounds pretty good.

You can find all the material from our lesson session here: BYOBLUES session09-1. There are tabs for these songs, which everyone in the group has, but I haven't scanned and posted them on the site yet.

Rick's a nice guy, and the guys at *BYOBLUES *really enjoy his lessons and enthusiasm, and consequently we try to help him grow his business where we can.

If you are looking for private lessons in the Mississauga-Oakville-Burlington area please give Rick a call. Also, if you need an experienced blues/jazz guitarist to fill-in on some gigs, again give Rick a call -- he has zero attitude, and would sincerely appreciate it.

Here's Ricks Site: Rick Washbrook

If you would like to join my beginners/intermediate blues guitar club please send me a note through the site -- we're full now, but if I have your name on file I can contact you if there's an opening.

Cheers,
Frank

BYOBLUES.


----------

